# Antipsychotics?



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Can they cause DP/DR or make it worse in any way? I took risperdal but I am switching to abilify. i guess abilify is lighter and less side effects. also, it acts as a dopamine agonist and antagonist, so it balances the dopamine out. I'm just wondering if taking these are making me get back to normal longer than w/o taking them. i mean i had dp i think before taking the medicine. i smoked a lot of pot in november 1 day and like thought it would go away in a few days it didn't. then i had a huge panic attack and i thought i was going crazy, the hospital thought i was psychotic, so i guess they had to put me on an antipsychotic, but i don't kno if i need it anymore, and i am wondering if i should take them or not. it has helped but gradually and i'm thinking that if i don't take them, but i can get to normal by myself. but, i was pretty bad in december.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

Anti psychotics cause permanent brain damage. Look up tardive dykenisia or tardive akathisia on google sometime. People's doctors obviously do not warn them of the risks of these drugs or they wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. Plus theres the fact that you don't have psychosis, you have anxiety. If you are going to have to take a pill, take an anti depressant or a beta blocker or something. The two drugs used to treat psychosis/anxiety, benzos and AP's, are two of the most lethal, life destroying drugs ever to touch this earth.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

can they really cause permant brain damage? thats kinda scary, i don't want to take them anymore then. i should tell me pdoc tomorrow when i see her. That really kinda freaks me out. i just started abilify and i am feeling a little better. how bout an anti-psychotic with an antidepressant? i don't know what to do anymore. to take meds or not to take meds that is the question? i'm def talking about this to my doc tomorrow, i'm gonna ask her if i can only take an antidepressant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

i dont think you should take them at all.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know if they ALL cause permanent damage. Here in America there were advertisements on television for people who had used Zyprexa. Apparently there were cases found where it caused diabetes and other physical problems in addition to brain alterations. I would not touch the shit unless you absolutely had no better option.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

hmmm... i don't want to have permanent brain damage, have u guys tried AP's? or antidepressants? and what ones do u take?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

antidepressants seem to work for some


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

hey man dont let them scare you to the point of thinking you have brain damage, cause the chances are you dont.....but DO let them scare you to the point of stopping the pills asap....implement a taper if you have been on them more than 2 weeks.. a 10% cut every1-2 weeks will be about the best taper you can do. hang in there man, i am hoping u get past this relatively fast. you can do it. God bless you, peace.

-Robbie


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

All that debate aside, I will say this: if you're taking antipsychotics and also taking something to increase dopamine, it's not worth your trouble. Anti-psychotics work, when they work, because they INHIBIT the amount of available dopamine and alter the dopaminergic system (that is responsible for our strong emotions, particularly aggressive and sexual ones). THAT is the "plus" side of what they offer - they throw an emotional tarp over your entire libido, giving the self a chance to calm down in a safe feeling world, long enough to stop creating delusions or psychotic symptoms.

NO other reason to take one. So if you think you're counter-balancing the dopamine production with abilify, you're taking two meds for absolutely no reason.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm taking zoloft and find it good. the first few weeks weren't though.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

the thing is my doc is gonna take me off the risperdal, i have gained like 20 pounds in not even 2 months, its crazy. i used to weigh 150 now i weigh 170. but i've always been against drugs, the abilify seems to be workin a little, i started it 2 days ago, i also take omega-3 and 5HTP which help me somewhat. i have to give the omega 3 more time just started that 2 weeks ago and the 5HTP seems to help me sleep well.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I'm sure this stuff isn't good for you, but I simply don't cope without Risperdal, even though I'd really like to. So reading all these anti- antipsychotic opinions makes me a bit  (meaning I feel quilty for having to supposedly damage my brain like this, or actually I don't really no why) but that's my problem. I've tried to live without it, but there just is no better option available, though I don't really know why it helps. I started it because I was strongly dp:d, anxious and depressed, now I have less symptoms but it doesn't take them all away. I've no idea why, but without Risperdal I'm more depressed, don't want to talk, am in general more apathetic and introverted. These aren't withdrawal symptoms, since that was the way I was before I started the med. No other antipsychotic, or antidepressants, or bentzos, or anticonvulsants have worked, though I'm still trying also Zoloft. In the beginning I too was against meds but I just have to choose the lesser evil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

I am totally anti meds, but I would take an anti depressant any day before taking an anti psychotic. SSRI's can ruin alot of people, but I do not believe they cause brain damage.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I am totally anti meds, but I would take an anti depressant any day before taking an anti psychotic. SSRI's can ruin alot of people, but I do not believe they cause brain damage.


Some people say antipsychotics have saved their lives. And the situation of mental patients was far worse before meds. No one eats them for fun but everything is not cured by talk and exercise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Maria, I took Stellazine for years (one of the very potent older anti-psychotics - does that also describe ME perhaps? lol)

Anyway, here I be and like me or hate me, my brain is far from damaged. There are always risks with meds, and with the OLDER anti-p's the doc should always coprescribe Cogentin...not nearly the risk for the newer batch of meds. If you need the med to function, consider yourself one of MANY in this world.

Love,
J


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

> SSRI's can ruin alot of people, but I do not believe they cause brain damage


AD Lustral didn't work for me... brought out my seizures....my last psych wanted to put me on an AP cos she thought i was psychotic.I know I will never ever touch an AD again in my life.... And I don't want to risk anything worse by going on an AP(If I had to..It'd be atypical as less side effects). I think you have to have awareness of side affects etc if they do happen because you never know. Just depends on the person.


----------

